# (typs of fans) انواع المراوح.



## عبير عبد الرحمن (20 أغسطس 2009)

*




*

*



*




*Types of Fans*



There are several types of fan to choose from in ventilation.
These are:
*1. Propeller*
*2. Axial flow*
*3. Centrifugal*
*4. Mixed flow*











*1. Propeller Fan*

Used in situations where there is minimal resistance to air flow.
Typical outputs are; up to *4 m3/s* and up to *250 Pa pressure*.
Fan efficiency is low at about *40%.*
Suitable for wall, window and roof fans where the intake and discharge are free from obstacles.
Can move large volumes of air.
Low installation cost.

*2. Axial Flow Fan*

High volume flow rate is possible with this type of fan with high efficiency, about *60% to 65%.*
Typical outputs are; up to *20 m3/s* and up to *700 Pa pressure*.
The fan is cased in a simple enclosure with the motor housed internally or externally.





Aerofoil blades can be used to increase efficiency.
Adjustable pitch blades can be used for greater flexibility.
Ductwork can be simply connected to the flange at either end of the fan.

*3. Centrifugal Fan*

High pressure air flow is possible with this type of fan.
Used in air handling units and other situations to overcome high resistance to air flow.
The impeller is made of thin blades which are either forward or backward curved.
The air changes direction by 90 degrees in a centrifugal fan so more space is required.





Usually the motor is placed external to the casing and a vee belt and pulley drive is commonly used.

*Centrifugal Blades*

Centrifugal curved fan blades generally have *higher efficiencies* than if a plain flat blade is used. 
The efficiency of a fan with forward curved blades is about *50% to 60%.*
The forward curve has a scoop effect on the air thus a higher volume may be handled. 



Direction of rotation

Blade​ 

FORWARD CURVED BLADE​

​




:56::56::56::56:



Backward curved blades offer even better efficiency, *70% to 75%.*
This improves airflow through the blade and reduces shock and eddy losses. 
High pressures can be developed with backward curved blades.
Even further improvements may be made by using an aerofoil section blade in which case the efficiency may be *80% to 85%.*
Another feature of backward curved blades is their *non-overloading* characteristic.

*FAN CHARACTERISTIC CURVES*


*Volume Flow rate*


Pressure or
Power

*Fan Power Characteristic*

*Static Pressure Characteristic*

Flat section non-overloading


















A disadvantage is the high blade tip speed, necessary to obtain a comparable rate of discharge to forward curved blades, makes the fan noisy.

*4. Mixed Flow Fan*

Mixed Flow fans can be used for return air, supply, or general ventilation applications where low sound is critical. As compared to similarly sized axial fans, a mixed flow fan can be 5-20 dB quieter.


----------



## عمر محمد3 (20 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكى الله خيرا 
كل عام وانتم والامه الاسلاميه بخير


----------



## ahmed helmy (20 أغسطس 2009)

أشكرك علي هذا المجهود الجميل


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (20 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وكل عام والجميع بخير بمناسبة الشهر الكريم


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (20 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (20 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (20 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (20 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (20 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (20 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (20 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (20 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (20 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (20 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (20 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (20 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (20 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (20 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو افادتى هل الصور التى وضعتها تظهر ام لا لأنها احيانا لاتظهر عندى واذا لم تظهر ارجو من السادة المشرفين حذفها


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (20 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (24 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا م عبد الناصر وشكرا علي الصور التوضيحيه


----------



## sesem_m (24 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيكي*

بارك الله فيكي وجزاكي خيرا علي الموضوع الجميل ده وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 

بس عايز اقول ان الكفاءة لما تكون 40% في المرواح متكونش قليلة تكون كفاءة كويسة خالص

شكرا علي الموضوع ووفقك الله في دربك


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااااا للجميع


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (29 أغسطس 2009)

sesem_m قال:


> بارك الله فيكي وجزاكي خيرا علي الموضوع الجميل ده وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> بس عايز اقول ان الكفاءة لما تكون 40% في المرواح متكونش قليلة تكون كفاءة كويسة خالص
> 
> شكرا علي الموضوع ووفقك الله في دربك


 اخى الفاضل عندى سؤال على اى اساس اعتبرت 40 % كفاءة كويسة اليس هذا الكلام فيه نظر ومراجعة
لك تحياتى


----------



## محمد منير الحطيم (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## roro coool (28 فبراير 2010)

*أرجوا شرح برنامج ecodail
*​


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (19 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير


----------



## م/يوسف (19 مارس 2010)

موضوع مهم شكرا على هذا الموضوع 
ممكن اضافة هذا الموضوع كورقة باور بوينت يكون افضل وحتى يتم الاستفادة الكاملة للموضوع
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس عراقي_2004 (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود وبارك الله فيكي


----------



## اماراتي وكلي فخر (24 مارس 2010)

شكرن علي المجهود الطيب


----------



## قيس مصطفى (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا مهندسة عبير انشاء الله بتحققي اللي في بالك وبتوصلي للشيء اللي عم تطمحي إلو


----------



## kindheart186 (16 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (20 أبريل 2010)

جزانا واياكم الخير


----------

